# [SOLVED] Can someone help me find Slimtype Combo SOSC-2483k cd-rw/dvdrom drivers



## quotrice (Mar 31, 2009)

i have an acer aspire 3000 notebook and recently my cd burner doesnt read or write disks anymore i have a code 39 error when i go to device manager can someone help me find the firmware/drivers for it?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Can someone help me find Slimtype Combo SOSC-2483k cd-rw/dvdrom drivers*

Have you already tried here?
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_3000_5000.html


----------



## quotrice (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Can someone help me find Slimtype Combo SOSC-2483k cd-rw/dvdrom drivers*

ive tried going to the acer website for the drivers and i got my audio fixed because my audio was distorted sounded like the voices had helium in them but i couldnt find the drivers for the cdrw/dvdrom drive. but im on that website u gave me and im not sure what option i would choose to get the drivers for the cd burner. 

EDIT: hey thanks for your help but i think i resolved the problem i used the instructions from the post below mine - Remove the Upperfilters and Lowerfilters values from this registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Class \ {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Then reboot.

but i didnt even have to reboot, all i did was delete those registry keys and then go to device manager, then i scanned for hardware changes then i disabled the cd burner then re-enabled it and now my cd burner recognizes when i put a cd in the drive, but thank u very much for your help


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Can someone help me find Slimtype Combo SOSC-2483k cd-rw/dvdrom drivers*

You welcome. Glad it is fixed.


----------

